# Probleme de vitesse entre un iMac 500 Mhz et le PowerBook G4 400 Mhz Titanium



## MarcMame (10 Mars 2001)

Quoique Steve Jobs puisse en dire, la Frequence d'horloge est TRES importante pour beaucoup de soft, surtout pour le monde de l'emulation. La difference entre le Processeur G3 et G4 n'est pas suffisement importante. A frequence egale, seuls les softs optimisé Alitivec iront plus vite sur le G4. Mais avec 100Mhz d'écart le G3 500Mhz l'emporte le plus souvent. Le G4 devrait se rattraper avec MacOS X !


----------



## bacman (11 Mars 2001)

à tout hazard verifie que tu es bien en performances maxi et vitesse supérieure du processeur; moi je n'enregistre qu'une difference subtile entre mon G4 tour 450 MGH/416 mo ram carte radeon et mon tibook 400 MGH/256 mo ram
@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2001)

Bonjour,
Voila j'ai  le dernier imac avec Graveur à 500 Mhz avec 320 Mo de ram et de l'autre coté j'ai un PowerBook G4 Titanium en 400 Mhz avec 384 Mo de ram et je comprend pas pourquoi l'imac est plus rapide que le PowerBook G4 meme sur des pplications optimisé pour le G4 comme Photoshop 6, soundjam 2.5.2 et virtual PC 4.0.1. Est ce que quelqu'un peu m'aider. Si vous avez la solution merci de m'aider en m'envoyant un email à : olimac@mac.com

Merci d'avance


----------



## ToMaC (16 Mars 2001)

VOUS ETES BEN RICHES pour vous payer tout ces beau bijoux!!!!!!

vous travailler seulement pour vous payer ces bebelles la???
mon dieu, j aimerais ca etre a votre place...c a peine si je peux mettre une barrette de 128 mb sdram ds mon iMac SE
hehe!!!
 C cool pour vous!

------------------
Get a life, get a Mac!
Long life with the Mac


----------



## MarcMame (16 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ToMaC:
*VOUS ETES BEN RICHES pour vous payer tout ces beau bijoux!!!!!!

vous travailler seulement pour vous payer ces bebelles la???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si seulement tu avais raison !!, en fait en ce qui me concerne, c'est exactement l'inverse : je ne travaille pas pour me le payer mais on me paye pour bosser dessus, ce qui veux dire que cette belle bête ne m'appartient pas et a été acheté par ma boite. C'est donc un outil de travail avant d'etre un jouet de gosse de riche..


----------



## Gwenhiver (16 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*Je ne travaille pas pour me le payer mais on me paye pour bosser dessus, ce qui veux dire que cette belle bête ne m'appartient pas et a été acheté par ma boite.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est quoi ta boîte ?

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_

[Ce message a été modifié par Gwenhiver (edited 16 Mars 2001).]


----------



## MarcMame (16 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*  C'est quoi ta boîte ?

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Une boite de post-production audio/video pour la tele et le cinema.


----------

